# Verstellbare Sattelstütze für CC/Marathon



## bikefreak1997 (18. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Es ist Winter und somit wieder bastelzeit für mich. Mein Projekt diesen Winter soll eine absenkbare Variostütze werden mit 27,2mm Durchmesser und natürlich leichter als Standard stützen, das Gewicht stört mich enorm und andere glaube auch. Nun ist die Frage was für ein Prinzip ich verwende. Was meint ihr, soll die Stütze wie reverb und co. Nur einfahren wenn man sich drauf setzt oder mal was neues, so dass die Stütze selbst einfährt? Zudem sollte sie stufenlos verstellbar sein oder reicht ganz draußen und ganz drin und evtl. Noch eine Stellung dazwischen? Meiner Meinung nach reicht drinnen und draußen?

Grüße


----------



## Ravega (18. Dezember 2016)

Wenn es eine Stütze für CC/Marathon werden soll, muss sie auf jeden Fall lang genug sein.
Würde gerne an mein Epic eine dran schrauben. Aber wer (außer Forca) hat schon eine mit ca. 450mm Gesamtlänge und Ø 27,2mm im Programm?

Absenkung für CC/Marathon würde wohl 60mm reichen, mit 3 Stufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gunnar98 (18. Dezember 2016)

Hmmm ob man in der Rennhektik mehr als zwei Stufen (rein/raus) braucht wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wohingegen kurz draufsetzen wohl drin sein sollte, um die Stütze zu versenken, einfach um es einfach zu halten...


----------



## martocom (18. Dezember 2016)

Interessant!

Ich denke auch dass 2Stufen reichen, vor allem da der Hub ja nicht so groß ist und man im Rennen im Eifer des Gefechts da eigentlich keine Mittelstufe braucht.

Was planst du für einen Hub? 60mm?
Finde ja dasses auch bei ner XC Stütze ruhig 80mm sein können....

Dass die Stütze ohne draufsitzen einfährt wäre echt cool. So kann man schön vorm Downhill aus dem Sattel in die Abfahrtsposition gehen und die Stütze fährt ein. Aber wie man das Technisch lösen soll, ohne dass das Gewicht zu hoch wird, weiß ich nicht


----------



## bikefreak1997 (18. Dezember 2016)

Danke für eure Rückmeldung. Geplant sind Aktuell 60-100mm ich denke aber dass es auf 80mm raus läuft. Gesamtlänge wird min. Wie eine 400mm Stütze.

Was ich zum automatischen ausfahren dazu sagen muss was mich noch abhält ist, dass wenn man am Sattel hängen bleibt beim ausfahren die Stütze wieder einfahren würde genau das stört mich an dem System noch, da ich denke im rennmodus kann das schonmal vorkommen beim cc.


----------



## Fortis76 (18. Dezember 2016)

Das ist ja mal ein cooles Projekt. Das ist genau das Produkt, welches auf dem Markt fehlt. Solche Überlegungen hatte ich auch schon nur leider fehlen mir die technischen Möglichkeiten.
Als Absenkung sollten es schon mindestens 80mm sein. 60 mm sind meiner Meinung nach zu wenig. Automatisch einfahren wäre natürlich super, aber hier würde ich eher aufs Gewicht schauen. 
Zwei Stellungen reichen auf jeden Fall.
Eine elektronische Fernbedienung wie bei Magura wäre auch Vorteilhaft, dann köönte man je nach Strecke die Sattelstütze schnell wechseln.
Ein Zielgewicht von 350-400 gr incl. Fernbedienung wäre erstrebenswert.
An welches Material hast du denn gedacht? Carbon Alu oder ne Mischung?
Bei der Sattelklemmung lässt sich auch schon einiges an Gewicht sparen.
Werde ich hier auf jeden Fall weiter verfolgen.


----------



## Groudon (19. Dezember 2016)

Wow - da bin ich dabei! Ich fahre aktuell eine Kind Shock Lev 272 und mich stört dort der fixe Luftdruck. Allerdings hätte ich gerne mehr als 100 mm Verstellweg - aber das ist Ansichtssache.

Hast du darüber nachgedacht die Stütze ähnlich der 8pin-Stütze zu konstruieren? Also das Sattelrohr direkt als Außenrohr zu verwenden? Somit kann das eigentliche Gleitrohr größer dimensioniert werden und somit auch steifer. Die Verankerung könne man ja an den Flaschenhalterschrauben im Rahmen vornehmen. 

Eine elektrische Variante fände ich auch richtig gut! Aber da wird es schnell sehr komplex denke ich.


----------



## bikefreak1997 (19. Dezember 2016)

Material wird Alu, Carbon und Messing sein. 
Gewicht wäre ich gerne unter 350 aber das wird sich zeigen wo das landet. 
Über 100mm gibt's ziemlich sicher nicht, halte ich nicht für nötig. 
Eltektrische Bedienung wirds auch nicht geben. Ich möchte das gerne rein mechanisch machen, ist am wenigsten änfällig und gibt eine große Herausforderung alles so abzustimmen dass ist miteinander funktioniert. 

Stütze wird nicht ins sattelrohr integriert.. schon allein deshalb weil viel cc Rahmen gar keinen 2. halter haben. Die Stütze wird aber trotzdem steif genug


----------



## cd-surfer (20. Dezember 2016)

Uiii, bin sehr interresiert!


----------



## Schwitte (20. Dezember 2016)

Irgendein "Pro" hat doch so eine selbstentwickelte und gebaute Stütze im (Renn-)Gebrauch, will die aber (noch) nicht in Serie bauen.
Mir will aktuell aber partout der Name nicht einfallen.
Evtl. könnte man sich ein paar Ideen holen.


----------



## cd-surfer (20. Dezember 2016)

Mathias Flückiger!
Dem seine Stütze sieht auch interresant aus, hat aber auch nur 3 cm,wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (20. Dezember 2016)

Jo, der war's!


----------



## bikefreak1997 (20. Dezember 2016)

Ja die kenne ich auch schon, optisch leider ein Kraus, viel zu kurz und der hub ist auch mit glaube 40mm sehr kurz..
Das Innenleben und die Funktion hätte mich aber auch interessiert. Leider finde ich Nirwndwo genaueres und er mag glaub auch keine Infos geben..


----------



## bikefreak1997 (20. Dezember 2016)

Wen es interessiert aber sie noch nicht kennt:
http://m.pinkbike.com/news/xc-pits-world-champs-2015.html


----------



## cd-surfer (20. Dezember 2016)

Ja, sieht wirklich gebastelt aus. Aber sowas in der Richtung würde mich interresieren. 40 mm Hub würden mir auch reichen und 230 gramm sind echt ne Ansage.
Für die großen Hersteller lohnt es sich halt nicht.


----------



## MartinRa (27. Dezember 2016)

Servus sehr lässge idee.
Meine "wünsche" wären
•400mm länge
•interne, machanische anlenkung
•100mm absenkung
•27,2 und 31,6mm durchmesser
•sehr schnelle ausfahrgeschwindikeit (wie bei speci.)
•aufjedenfall nur zwei stufen, ganz raus, ganz rein
350g oder weniger wären fein ;-)


----------



## Catsoft (29. Dezember 2016)

MartinRa schrieb:


> Servus sehr lässge idee.
> Meine "wünsche" wären
> •400mm länge
> •interne, machanische anlenkung
> ...



Meine wäre fast genau so, aber mit 40-50 mm Absenkung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (29. Dezember 2016)

Wie sehen denn deine ersten Ideen der Umsetzung aus? Hast du schon ein paar Ideen gesammelt? Vlt auch schon ein paar Zeichnungen / Skizzen und Details hinsichtlich der Bestandteile der Stütze?


----------



## bikefreak1997 (29. Dezember 2016)

Bin aktuell voll in der Planungsphase. Wollte ja eigentlich ein rein mechanisches System ohne Luft machen, da dies keine Probleme macht auf die Dauer, leider ist so eine Feder recht schwer.. also plane ich jetzt noch eine fertig mit pneumatik. Im neuen Jahr wenn de Betriebsferien bei uns rum sind geht's dann denke ich bald dran.


----------



## MartinRa (29. Dezember 2016)

an eine lösung mit feder hab ich auch schon gedacht, würde da nicht eine sehr dünne titanfeder reichen? und eine art bolzen zur verriegelung.


----------



## Groudon (29. Dezember 2016)

Wie wäre es mit einem Hybrid-System. Die Feder drückt auf ein Pneumatik-System. Dieses Pneumatiksystem ist gestuft in einen großvolumigen Bereich (unten) und einen kleinvolumigen Bereich (oben). Im Unteren Bereich muss die Feder nur wenig Weg zurücklegen, womit aber ein vgl. großes Luftvolumen verdrängt wird. Durch die Reduzierung des Durchmessers im Pneumatiksystem wird der Kolben und somit die Stütze am oberen Ende deutlich stärker bewegt. 

So kann die Feder vlt nur einen Weg von 10-20 mm zurücklegen und trotzdem ein Verstellweg von 50 mm realisiert werden.


----------



## bikefreak1997 (29. Dezember 2016)

So dünn es geht soll sie ja werden, Problem ist nur dass mit unter von der dicke die Kraft abhängt. Es wird schon einiges an Kraft gebraucht. Ich sag mal 300g für Sättel und stützenoberteil. Das ganze dann mit Erdanziehungskraft multipliziert braucht die Feder eine Kraft von min. 30N. Die federkraft sollte 100mm Länge herrschen also wird die Feder nicht sehr leicht.. Luft wird dann eben deutlich leichter. Das sind meine Gedankengänge


----------



## Groudon (29. Dezember 2016)

Wie wirst du die Arretierung realisieren? Luft alleine wird nicht reichen, da sie ja kompressibel ist. Wirst du eine mechanische Arretierung nehmen? Einen Bolzen, oder eine Umfangsklemmung oder Innenklemmung (wie bei einer Kralle). Oder doch eine hydraulische Arretierung?


----------



## bikefreak1997 (29. Dezember 2016)

Das mit dem gestuften Zylinder wird nicht klappen so wieeine Stütze konstruiert wird. Da müsste ich noch einen zusätzlichen Zylinder verbauen dann kann ich gleich eine Feder nehmen... 
Aretieung wird über einen Bolzen gehen.


----------



## bikefreak1997 (31. Dezember 2016)

Hab gerade mal Gewichte teils berechnet und teils großzügig geschätzt(sollte aber ziemlich passen) mit einem extra pneumatikzylinder. 

Remotehebel: 25g
Zug: 15g
Hülle: 20g
Unteres Rohr: 126g + Kopf ~4g= 
130g
Oberes Rohr ~60g
Joch-Klemmung: 40g
Aretierbolzen, Feder etc.  30g
Zylinder: 50g

370g Summe!


----------



## MartinRa (31. Dezember 2016)

gekauft!


----------



## Fortis76 (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich auch haben will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (1. Januar 2017)

Hört sich gut an!


----------



## bikefreak1997 (1. Januar 2017)

So schnell geht's das nicht  ich möchte erstmal förmlich bzw. Einen guten Kumpel ein Prototyp bauen um das Projekt durchgezogen zu haben. Wenn die Produktion bezahlbar und einigermaßen leicht umsetzbar ist kann ich mir evtl. Vorstellen weitere zu bauen. Wie das dann aber geht weiß ich noch nicht. Ich bin kein Geschäftsmann und möchte es auch nicht werden, wenn dann bräuchte ich jemand der das mit mir macht oder eben auf privater Basis für Freunde. Mal sehen. 
Aber es freut mich zu hören dass noch mehr das selbe suchen und Interesse an meiner Idee besteht.


----------



## Fortis76 (1. Januar 2017)

Ich verstehe nicht warum es so etwas noch nicht auf dem Markt gibt. Gerade für die WC Fahrer wäre das doch enorm wichtig und gekauft wird es mit Sicherheit auch. Wäre deutlich mehr Innovation als Boost oder sonstiger Quatsch. 
Bin mal gespannt was du da hinbekommst. 
Solltest du nen Testfahrer brauchen ... ;-)


----------



## Schwitte (1. Januar 2017)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum es so etwas noch nicht auf dem Markt gibt.


Gibt doch genug Stützen, auch mit wenig Absenkung?
Und wenn es so einfach wäre, eine *haltbare* und *leichte* Stütze zu bauen, wäre sie schon auf dem Markt.


----------



## bikefreak1997 (2. Januar 2017)

Das versteh ich auch nicht... genau eil es noch keine gibt fuchst es mich um so mehr was gescheites, leichtes hin zu bekommen.
Problem ist dass eine günstige Produktion für so eine leichte Stütze nicht möglich ist da die sehr individuell ist, alles perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt wird.. Viele erhältliche sind da wesentlich einfacher und auch in Serie besser produzierbar. So wie ich sie plane wird alles konventionell bearbeitet. Und das Carbon wird von Hand laminiert.


----------



## pacechris (2. Januar 2017)

Wenn es eine leichte mit 4cm absenkung gäbe würde ich sie auch kaufen.
Zur Zeit hab ich eine Specialized Command Post BlackLite mit 100mm am Fully aber fürs HT wäre eine mit ein mit 40mm toll.


----------



## TranceRider (2. Januar 2017)

pacechris schrieb:


> Wenn es eine leichte mit 4cm absenkung gäbe würde ich sie auch kaufen.
> Zur Zeit hab ich eine Specialized Command Post BlackLite mit 100mm am Fully aber fürs HT wäre eine mit ein mit 40mm toll.


Es gibt doch von Specialized eine mit 35mm und 50mm in 27,2. Und recht leicht ist die auch, oder?! 

*Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen*


----------



## Fortis76 (2. Januar 2017)

Ich finde halt 5 cm zu wenig. Da kann man es auch lassen.


----------



## pacechris (2. Januar 2017)

TranceRider schrieb:


> Es gibt doch von Specialized eine mit 35mm und 50mm in 27,2. Und recht leicht ist die auch, oder?!
> 
> *Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen*


Wirklich?
Ich brauche aber auch eine mit Versatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (2. Januar 2017)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Ich finde halt 5 cm zu wenig. Da kann man es auch lassen.


Für CC und Marathon (darum geht's hier) würden mir die 50mm völlig ausreichen.


----------



## pacechris (2. Januar 2017)

TranceRider schrieb:


> Es gibt doch von Specialized eine mit 35mm und 50mm in 27,2. Und recht leicht ist die auch, oder?!
> 
> *Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen*


Wirklich?
Ich brauche aber auch eine mit Versatz.


----------



## TranceRider (2. Januar 2017)

Guck mal unter Specialized Command Post XCP, ein bißchen Versatz hat die doch auf den Bildern. 

*Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen*


----------



## pacechris (2. Januar 2017)

Hab sie gefunden, die Gewichtsersparnis ist relativ klein gegenüber der mit 100mm dafür ist der Preis um so größer


----------



## bikefreak1997 (2. Januar 2017)

Ich habe schon mit mehreren Leuten über die verstelllänge ausgiebig geredet. Die meisten sagten auch 4cm kann man es auch gleich lassen, der Vorteil den man hat wenn sie weiter abgesenkt ist meinten mehrere sei fast unverzichtbar. Aber das ist denke ich Geschmack und gewohnheitssache. Fall die produziert werden würde wäre es aber auch kein Problem sie mit 40mm zu bauen. Ist der gleiche Aufwand. Versatz hingegen wird schon schwerer, hatte nur ein normales Rohr direkt mit Joch klemmung geplant. Versatz müsste ich mir was einfallen lassen, so wie flückingdr seine möchte ich Sie aber nicht machen mit einem bestehenden Kopf Paaren, das sieht bescheiden aus. 
Was ich noch sagen möchte, die mit der jochklemmung spiele ich mit dem Gedanken so zu konstruieren dass man sie flip Flop verwenden kann für 27,2 bzw.  31.6 was meint ihr dazu? Die Bohrung für den Joch Bolzen und der Radius für die Sattelschlepper würden ja an der anderen Seite im Rahmen verschwinden.


----------



## Fortis76 (2. Januar 2017)

Das wäre natürlich genial wenn es so ginge. Hast du sie als Stealth Variante geplant? Wie willst du das dann mit der Ansteuerung machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefreak1997 (2. Januar 2017)

Hab stealth. Ist Nur noch  noch blöde weil der Rahmen in den sie soll nicht dafür vorgesehen ist. Entweder ich bohre wie an meinem Scsle für den bremsleitung auf oder muss mit der Leitung oben raus. Möchte das stealth aber allein aus optischen Gründen. Den Mechanismus außen anbringen sieht blöde aus.
Ansteuerung über dt Swiss lockouthebel also der alte leichte oder einen Rock Shox poplock auch den alten aus kunststoff(der funktioniert wenigstens gescheit im Vergleich zum neuen und wiegt die Hälfte!)


----------



## bikefreak1997 (2. Januar 2017)

flip Flop wird nicht gut gehen, da der Sattel dann den meisten zu hoch ist, weil die Seite mit 31,6 nur ca. 150mm lang ist... schade. Wäre auch zu schön gewesen!


----------



## Groudon (2. Januar 2017)

Ich bin bei einer Recherche für meinen Studienarbeit auf die Firma Hänchen gestoßen.

Diese haben CFK-Rohre entwickelt, welche als Kolbenstangen verwendet werden können. Es wäre interessant, ob solch ein Rohr mit  deren Technologie als ausfahrendes Rohr Verwendung finden könnte. Dadurch ließe sich erneut Gewicht einsparen.

http://www.haenchen.de/h-cfk-bauteile/h-cfk-hydraulikzylinder.html


----------



## bikefreak1997 (2. Januar 2017)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich bin bei einer Recherche für meinen Studienarbeit auf die Firma Hänchen gestoßen.
> 
> Diese haben CFK-Rohre entwickelt, welche als Kolbenstangen verwendet werden können. Es wäre interessant, ob solch ein Rohr mit  deren Technologie als ausfahrendes Rohr Verwendung finden könnte. Dadurch ließe sich erneut Gewicht einsparen.
> 
> http://www.haenchen.de/h-cfk-bauteile/h-cfk-hydraulikzylinder.html


Danke für den Input. Wäre natürlich toll, leider gibt es meiner Meinung nach folgende Probleme: abriebfestigkeit lässt. Bei Carbon zu wünschen übrig ebenso wie die gleiteigenschaft. Zudem muss das Maß auf 1/100mm genau sein auf die komplette Länge und es muss eine nut rein. Der Kopf wird mit Alu Kern das ist definitiv. Drum herum natürlich Carbon.


----------



## dor michü (18. Februar 2017)

Gibts hier was neues?


----------



## bikefreak1997 (18. Februar 2017)

Jawoll. Ich habe die Stütze gestern Abend fertig konstruiert und die Zeichnungen ausgedruckt. Nochmal alle so genau durchgehen und ein paar Kleinigkeiten ausrechnen, dann kanns los gehen hoffe ich! Wird aber vermutlich erst im mai fertig... mache das alles nach der Arbeit und habe aktuell noch ein anderes Projekt was Vorrang hat(nichts fürs Rad)


----------



## mountainmax (22. Februar 2017)

Hoffentlich steinigt ihr mich nicht und ich weiß dass es auch einen Bikemarkt gibt aber ich hätte da noch eine Alternative. Und zwar von Kind Shock die LEV integra die die auch mal am cube Elite C68 orginal verbaut war/ist.
Verkauf ich auch gerade aktuell, übern Kurs lässt sich diskutiern. 
Hat 100mm Hub was ich für CC eig ganz interessant find weil ich bei 50mm auch nicht den Sinn sehe. Wenn schon Mehrgewicht dann auch mit Performance-Vorteil.


----------



## pacechris (23. Februar 2017)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Hoffentlich steinigt ihr mich nicht und ich weiß dass es auch einen Bikemarkt gibt aber ich hätte da noch eine Alternative. Und zwar von Kind Shock die LEV integra die die auch mal am cube Elite C68 orginal verbaut war/ist.
> Verkauf ich auch gerade aktuell, übern Kurs lässt sich diskutiern.
> Hat 100mm Hub was ich für CC eig ganz interessant find weil ich bei 50mm auch nicht den Sinn sehe. Wenn schon Mehrgewicht dann auch mit Performance-Vorteil.



Ich finde schon das eine Steinigung gerechtfertigt wäre.


----------



## bikefreak1997 (23. Februar 2017)

Alles nochmal durchgegangen und durchgerechnet. Ein paar Dinge muss ich noch ändern dann werde ich vermutlich Mitte März mit den ersten teilen beginnen.


----------



## Groudon (23. Februar 2017)

bikefreak1997 schrieb:


> Alles nochmal durchgegangen und durchgerechnet. Ein paar Dinge muss ich noch ändern dann werde ich vermutlich Mitte März mit den ersten teilen beginnen.



Würdest du deine Konstruktion hier im Forum veröffentlichen? Mich interessiert dein Ansatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefreak1997 (23. Februar 2017)

Als Ansatz verweise ich auf die Stütze von flückinger. Die Konstruktion möchte ich aktuell ungern veröffentlichen bis ich den ersten Prototyp gebaut habe. Ich denke wenn ich mein angepeiltes Gewicht erreiche könnte das eine Marktlücke schließen. Evtl. Springt ja jemand drauf auf. Wer aber die Konstruktion schon sieht hat in kürzester Zeit auch eine gebaut. Die Konstruktion ist der Knackpunkt meiner Meinung nach. Eine Skizze kann ich morgen mal hochladen.


----------



## Groudon (23. Februar 2017)

Ok. Also bewegt sich eine Hülse auf dem Rohr und nicht ein Rohr in einem größeren Rohr.

Kind Shock hat z.B. die Zeta mit 50 mm km Angebot. Leider ist diese auch nicht sonderlich leicht geworden.


----------



## bikefreak1997 (23. Februar 2017)

Genau. So wie Rock Shox und co also Rohr in Rohr wird meiner Meinung nach zu filigran und wird deutlich mehr flecken und unstabiler als so. Damit die Stütze aber sauber funktioniert sollte sich nichts verwinden. So meine Gedanken und deswegen auch die Konstruktion nach diesem Prinzip. 

Nein die ist auch nicht leicht und 50mm find ich auch zu wenig. Hab mich für 100 entschieden denn Entwerfer ganz oder gar nicht. 80 fände ich noch akzeptabel oder eine Zwischenstufe


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (24. Februar 2017)

finde 100mm richtig. 
könnte man kein Carbonrohr nehmen und darin eine dünne alu 7075er Hülse verkleben? die schön ausdrehen, eloxieren und fertig. Carbon übernimmt den Halt der Konstruktion und das Alu die Formpassung und Oberfläche.

dazu die Alligator Mini I Link

grüäss


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (7. März 2017)

Kennt jemand diese Stütze?
https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=41697d05438d5d800c9e4198d111e0ca&oe=592D125F


----------



## bikefreak1997 (7. März 2017)

So ähnlich wird es auch gemacht. Aber das Carbon laminiere ich zumindest an der ersten von Hand. Hab noch nichts gefunden und passendem Durchmesser was mir auch technisch zusagt..

Die Stütze kenne ich nicht, sieht aber nicht schön aus und ist wohl auch etwas von Forca abekupfert


----------



## bikefreak1997 (7. März 2017)

Heute kam das Material. Evtl. Kann ich nächste Woche schon mit den ersten teilen beginnen!


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (2. Mai 2017)

bikefreak1997 schrieb:


> Heute kam das Material. Evtl. Kann ich nächste Woche schon mit den ersten teilen beginnen!


nix geht mehr?


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (2. Mai 2017)

Ev. hat er gemerkt, wenn er die neue Stütze von 9point8 tuned, leichter kommt als so...
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/04/24/sea-otter-2017-9point8-fall-line-r/

würde ich mindestens so machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulsurfer84 (2. Mai 2017)

GSP-Heimkehrer schrieb:


> Ev. hat er gemerkt, wenn er die neue Stütze von 9point8 tuned, leichter kommt als so...
> https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/04/24/sea-otter-2017-9point8-fall-line-r/
> 
> würde ich mindestens so machen...


Tuningpotential wo?


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (2. Mai 2017)

Wie bikefreak oben beschrieben hat. 
- dt-lockout nehmen und leichte Aussenhüllen.
- Wenn ein Drehbank vorhanden ist, die Sattelhalterung abdrehen und mit einem Carbonrohr verkleben, dann ganz normal mit Wippe und Joch arbeiten. bruacht sicher mechanische Kenntnisse.
- das Rohr kürzen
lg


----------



## matt017 (2. Mai 2017)

GSP-Heimkehrer schrieb:


> Ev. hat er gemerkt, wenn er die neue Stütze von 9point8 tuned, leichter kommt als so...
> https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/04/24/sea-otter-2017-9point8-fall-line-r/
> 
> würde ich mindestens so machen...


Genau. Braucht man nur noch eine gute Idee, wie man die in ein 27,2er Sattelrohr bekommt... [emoji6]


----------



## Fortis76 (2. Mai 2017)

Einfach in den Trockner. Geht bestimmt noch etwas ein, wenn sie neu ist [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikefreak1997 (2. Mai 2017)

Hi zusammen,
Ich melde mich mal wieder. Hab schon längst angefangen, wollte eigentlich im märz noch fertig werden da ich im April knapp 3 Wochen weg war. Hab dann aber lieber das gute Wetter zum biken genutzt. Die letzten Tage war viel anderes um die Ohren es geht aber bald weiter. Die Feder welche zum ausfahren verwendet werden soll ist seit heute auch auf dem Weg. 
Die Stütze von 9point8 ist klasse, das System finde ich auch gut, wie beschrieben wurde mit einem anderen kopf(jedoch kein joch, das wird auch bei mir nicht zum Einsatz kommen) anderen Hebel lässt sich sicher noch was machen. Jedoch gibt es diese nicht für 27,2 was in vielen Race bikes Standard ist, dies war der Hauptgrund für mich eine Stütze zu bauen, und wenn ich es mache, dann LEICHT!

Grüße


----------



## MartinRa (12. Mai 2017)

Ich denke es passt da am ehesten, hat jemand von euch schon bestehende stützen "erleichtert"? was könnte man noch machen an der lev272?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (12. Mai 2017)

Die POP-Teile werden früher oder später brechen, nur so als Hinweis von jemandem, dem das schon 2x passiert ist .


----------



## MartinRa (13. Mai 2017)

hoffentlich nicht


----------



## ccpirat (13. Mai 2017)

An welcher Stelle brechen die?
Hab damit auch meine Chinastütze getunt.

KCNC,s hab ich schon seit 8 Jahren im Einsatz...


----------



## mete (15. Mai 2017)

ccpirat schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle brechen die?
> Hab damit auch meine Chinastütze getunt.
> 
> KCNC,s hab ich schon seit 8 Jahren im Einsatz...



Genau in der Mitte oder auch am Übergang zu den "Sattelhaltenasen". KCNC halten besser, sind aber mies einzustellen (bzw. verschieben sich immer), wenn der Bohrungswinkel nicht zum Sattelgestellwinkel passt.


----------



## bikefreak1997 (1. Juni 2017)

So heute ging es mal endlich wieder ein kleines Stück weiter. Hab mal das Oberteil mit carbonummantelt. Evtl. Kommt noch eine UD Deckschicht drauf. Find ich schöner als Leinwand 3k Gewebe. 
Die Form für den Sattelkopf ist auch fast fertig. Der wird denke am Wochenende laminiert und dann ist das meiste auch fertig. Innen noch ausdrehen und dann alles montieren und verstiften


----------



## xmaxle (2. Juni 2017)

Freundeskreis der gewollten Ondulation?


----------



## bikefreak1997 (24. Juli 2017)

Es wird ganz langsam... radeln macht einfach wieder zu viel Spaß Genauere Infos und Bilder gibts hoffentlich am Wochenende.


----------



## bergrausch (20. Februar 2018)

gibt's schon irgendwas Neues?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (20. Februar 2018)

Er sagte nicht welches Wochenende...


----------



## Ram970 (28. Februar 2019)

... three years later...oder wie heißt das Film Zitat...
Schade, der Markt ist noch nicht wirklich um leichte VSS bereichert worden.
Vor allem für 27,2mm Rahmen.
Oder ist mir was entgangen... suche nämlich gerade eine für ein HT-Projekt, Züge am Besten außen verlegbar, damit sie bei Bedarf schnell wieder demontierbar ist... oder eine „reverb“ die sich unkompliziert „abklemmen“ lässt...
Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Ideen ... für die ich sehr dankbar bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (28. Februar 2019)

Für die Reverb gibt es doch einen Umbausatz von Hydraulik zu Zug, oder irre ich mich da? Ist aber meines Wissens nach intern verlegt.


----------



## Ram970 (28. Februar 2019)

...yep stimmt! Aber 1. gibt’s die laut Homepage nicht in 27,2mm. 2. Ist die Leitung am beweglichen Teil der Stütze ...
Aber danke für deine Info


----------



## Freefall79 (28. Februar 2019)

Ram970 schrieb:


> ...yep stimmt! Aber 1. gibt’s die laut Homepage nicht in 27,2mm. 2. Ist die Leitung am beweglichen Teil der Stütze ...
> Aber danke für deine Info


Muss es denn eine mit Remote sein? Von Kindshock gab es doch mal eine, bei der der Hebel direkt am Stützenkopf angebracht war. Ist das eine Option?

Edit: Bravo, KS, schwarze Stütze auf schwarzem Hintergrund , aber die meinte ich:
https://www.kssuspension.com/product/eten/

Edit 2: Ignore me, "leicht" ist wohl anders. Sorry!


----------



## racingforlife (4. März 2019)

Ram970 schrieb:


> ... three years later...oder wie heißt das Film Zitat...
> Schade, der Markt ist noch nicht wirklich um leichte VSS bereichert worden.
> Vor allem für 27,2mm Rahmen.
> Oder ist mir was entgangen... suche nämlich gerade eine für ein HT-Projekt, Züge am Besten außen verlegbar, damit sie bei Bedarf schnell wieder demontierbar ist... oder eine „reverb“ die sich unkompliziert „abklemmen“ lässt...
> Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Ideen ... für die ich sehr dankbar bin...



Kannst ja mal die FRM OBI-1 testen? Die erfüllt doch sämtliche Anforderungen.


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (5. März 2019)

Darf man hier kurz einwerfen: die 9.8 R ist wohl auf der Homepage aufgetaucht.
https://www.9point8.ca/index.php?route=product/product&path=42&product_id=225

musst nur noch einen 30.9er Rahmen haben


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (21. Juli 2020)

Servus Jungs...

Erst Mal Grüsse aus der Nachtschicht 
Nach langem Suchen und Planen ist nun meinen 9point8 R aus Kanada angekommen. Als Info: klappt unauffällig gut. Eine Woche Versand und sie stand vor der Tür. 

Mein Projekt, eine leichte Sattelstütze mit mind. 100mm Versenkung.

Ausgangsbasis in 31.6mm 315 x 100mm Durchmesser:





Der Brocken der Sattelklemme hat mir nicht gepasst, wiegt mehr als 60g:




Die Aufnahme der Klemme ist exotisch, eine Standartlösung ging nicht:




Meine Lösung mit war eine der Umbau einer alten Schmolke Halbschale, bei der das Rohr defekt war.






Die Halbschale liegt auf der ca. 4mm breiten Fläche neben der Verstärkungen in den seitlichen Ausfräsungen auf. Der Radius stimmte überraschend gut. Die Aussparung musst sehr genau 27.5mm sein, die Orginalkemmen-Breite liegt bei 28mm. Ich habe 27.7mm gewählt. 
Die Aussparung habe ich mit Maske und Handschuhen  ausgesägt und gefeilt. Die Funktion der Stütze blieb erhalten und die Montage problemloser als bei der jeder WOODMAN, Schmolke oder TUNE. Das Probesitzen mit 85kg war knarzfrei und satt. Werde berichten...

Gewicht:




Es fehlen die DARIMO Yorks, der VECNUM Remote-Hebel und die 4mm FASI Hüllen.


----------



## Mr. Speed (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe gehört, es soll zeitnah von XFusion eine wireless Dropper post geben. 
Hat jemand bereits genauere Infos dazu?

Grüße, Max


----------



## yellow-faggin (22. Juli 2020)

Da es hier im Thread ja auch schon angesprochen wurde, gibt es im Zuge des "Gravel-Hypes" vielleicht neue leichtere Versionen für 27,2mm Rahmen die ich bisher übersehen habe?

Die ganz leichten Varianten von FRM, JBG 2 und auch die neue Stütze von DT Swiss bieten ja nur 60mm Verstellbereich...mir schwebt eher sowas in Richtung 100mm vor.


----------



## MartinRa (22. Juli 2020)

Die 27,2er Lev Carbon ist leider sau schwer...
Ohne Hebel und Leitung 50g. Schwerer als die Vecnum Xc Komplett.
Außerden hat meine 27,2er lev schon nach wenigen Betriebsstunden extremes Spiel und eine ungute Geräuschkulisse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (22. Juli 2020)

MartinRa schrieb:


> Die 27,2er Lev Carbon ist leider sau schwer...
> Ohne Hebel und Leitung 50g. Schwerer als die Vecnum Xc Komplett.
> Außerden hat meine 27,2er lev schon nach wenigen Betriebsstunden extremes Spiel und eine ungute Geräuschkulisse...



Welche Variante hast du denn, noch die ältere LEV Carbon oder die neuere LEV CI?


----------



## MartinRa (22. Juli 2020)

Die neue Lev 272 mit abpassbaren Luftdruck einmal in Carbon und einmal in Standard.


----------



## yellow-faggin (22. Juli 2020)

MartinRa schrieb:


> Die neue Lev 272 mit abpassbaren Luftdruck einmal in Carbon und einmal in Standard.



Hmmm, dass ist nicht wirklich so schön zu hören 
Als einigermaßen leichte und noch erschwingliche Alternative hatte ich mir nämlich irgendwie die neue LEV SI oder LEV Integra ausgeguckt


----------



## schoeppi (2. August 2020)

Ich fahre die LEV CI und die funzt einwandfrei. Schnell, kein Spiel, alles gut.
Und das obwohl ich das zulässige Gewicht überschreite. ?


----------

